# casting = κάστινγκ, διαδικασία επιλογής | διανομή ρόλων, επιλογή ηθοποιών



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Ναι, το γνωστό κάστινγκ που πηγαίνουν τα κοριτσάκια και τα αγοράκια για να συμμετάσχουν σε διαφημιστικές εκστρατείες κτλ. Πέρα από το προφανές, το έχετε ακούσει ελληνιστί;


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2009)

διανομή ρόλων; (αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει στο κάστινγκ που περιγράφεις)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Κάστινγκ στον χώρο της διαφήμισης και του μόντελινγκ. Δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ διαφορετικά (συναναστρεφόμουν κάτι άτομα του χώρου πριν κάτι αιώνες).


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 10, 2009)

Αν και το "οντισιόν" δεν είναι ελληνικό, νομίζω πως χρησιμοποιείται.
...ακρόαση ίσως;

/ΑΚΡΟΑΣΗ
Η ομάδα «Μορφές Έκφρασης» πραγματοποιεί ακρόαση ηθοποιών για τη νέα παιδική παραγωγή σε σκηνοθεσία ...Η ακρόαση θα γίνει με προσωπικό ραντεβού/


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν λέμε «δοκιμαστικό» σε κάποιες τέτοιες διατυπώσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Επειδή είναι σε σύμβαση, έχω βάλει προς το παρόν Διαδικασία Επιλογής. 
@cinoiralsax: η οντισιόν/ακρόαση είναι για θέατρο, κινηματογράφο κτλ, άι θινκ, όχι για μοντέλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να έβαζες μέσα σε παρένθεση και ένα κάστινγκ/casting για να καταλάβουν τι εννοείς σε απλά ελληνικά


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Ναι, αυτά τα απλά ελληνικά τα συμπεριλαμβάνω παντού σε τέτοια κείμενα (αντι)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 10, 2009)

Επιλογή ή καταμερισμός θα έλεγα κι εγώ. 

Για τους ηθοποιούς πάντως είναι διανομή.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

Eγώ ξέρω ότι κάστινγκ γίνεται και στο σινεμά, θέατρο κλπ. Γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι Casting Directors που είναι αυτοί που τους λέει ο σκηνοθέτης π.χ φέρε μου ένα παιδάκι 1.45 με πράσινα μαλλιά και πορτοκαλί μάτια, και του το βρίσκει. Δεν χρειάζονται πάντα ακροάσεις γιατί μπορεί να μη μιλάει καθόλου το αντικείμενο της έρευνας. 
επομένως κάστινγκ είναι η επιλογή, ο καθορισμός της διανομής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η λέξη αυτή βοηθάει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2009)

Απορία βλακός: αφού το κάστινγκ δεν είναι διανομή ρόλων, πώς λέγεται η διανομή ρόλων στα αγγλικά;


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Απορία βλακός: αφού το κάστινγκ δεν είναι διανομή ρόλων, πώς λέγεται η διανομή ρόλων στα αγγλικά;


*cast:*
performers: the actors or other performers in a drama, dance, or other production (Encarta)
the set of actors in a dramatic production (Merriam-Webster's)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 11, 2009)

Το κάστιγκ είναι η διανομή. Έτσι αναγράφεται και σε τίτλους τέλων αρκετών ελληνικών σειρών (και ο μακιγιέρ ή η μακιγιέζ καλείται «ψιμμυθιολόγος»).
Η εκλογή ηθοποιών ή κομπάρσων καλείται ωντισιόν, ακρόαση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Καλημέρα,
σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμβολή σας αλλά, όπως θα διαπιστώσατε διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματά μου, αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι νομικό έγγραφο και αφορά *μοντέλα*. Δεν πρόκειται για διανομή ρόλου, αλλά για επιλογή μοντέλου για μια συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια.
Ίσως το *διανομή * να ταιριάζει σε άλλο συγκείμενο, βέβαια.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Το κάστιγκ είναι η διανομή. Έτσι αναγράφεται και σε τίτλους τέλων αρκετών ελληνικών σειρών (και ο μακιγιέρ ή η μακιγιέζ καλείται «ψιμμυθιολόγος»).
> Η εκλογή ηθοποιών ή κομπάρσων καλείται ωντισιόν, ακρόαση.


Κάστινγκ δεν είναι η διανομή, είναι η διαδικασία που καταλήγει στη διανομή και δεν ταυτίζεται απόλυτα με τις ακροάσεις (όπως είπε και η SBE).
(Να δω «ψιμυθιολόγος» σε τίτλους τέλους κι ας πεθάνω! Κι ας έχει και δύο μ...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα που προκάλεσε η επιλογή μου να βάλω στον τίτλο μόνο αυτό που ενδιέφερε την ερωτώσα. Το casting (όχι το _cast_) βεβαίως είναι και η _διανομή ρόλων_, αν και είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με άλλα λόγια. Δηλαδή, αυτός που αναλαμβάνει το _μοίρασμα_ των ρόλων σε ηθοποιούς (δηλαδή ο διευθυντής *επιλογής των ηθοποιών*, πιο γνωστός στα ελληνικά σαν casting director) συνεργάζεται με τον σκηνοθέτη και τα πρακτορεία για να βρουν πρόσωπα για να παίξουν ρόλους αντί να ανέβουν σε πασαρέλα ή να στηθούν για φωτογράφιση.

Εκεί που προκύπτει η διαφωνία σας είναι στο ότι _διανομή (ρόλων)_ λέγεται συνήθως το αποτέλεσμα, το cast, και όχι μόνο η διαδικασία επιλογής των ηθοποιών.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2009)

Η λέξη διανομή όμως σημαίνει και τη διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιούμε και για τα δύο, υποθέτω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η λέξη διανομή όμως σημαίνει και τη διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιούμε και για τα δύο, υποθέτω.


Ναι, αυτό λέω. Πάω να το προσθέσω στον τίτλο (ας όψεται ο Κρίσταλ που καθυστέρησα).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 11, 2009)

Ευρύτερα η αδιάβλητη διαδικασία επιλογής και το αποτέλεσμα στα ελληνικά λέγεται ASEPsis


----------

